# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Ubiquiti airFiber ???

## 7bpm

1.4+ Gbps over the air ...!  :: 

Στους 24GHz και δεν χρειάζεται αδειοδότηση.?




http://www.ubnt.com/airfiber

----------


## sv1jdn

$ 2,995?
Τσάμπα πράμα!!
Θα παραγγείλω 4!!!
Θές και συ κανένα;

Άραγε μιλάει για ζευγάρι ή για τεμάχιο???

----------


## mojiro

νομίζω πως όντως οι 24g δε θέλουν άδεια...
από την άλλη νομίζω πως για τη συχνότητα αυτή τα 1,4gb είναι λίγα

----------


## denlinux

Eμενα μου φενετε λιγο υποπτο,
3.5 μοιρες Beamwidth και 1,4Gbps ταχυτητα στα 13 km με λειτουργικο ΑirOS και 2,500 ευρω........περιεργο

----------


## 7bpm

Καλά, τα 13 km δεν νομίζω ότι τα βγάζει, για 2 με 4 Km το κόβω. 

Πάντως για 1,4 Gbps τα 2,500 € είναι όντως λίγα.

----------


## nkar

Δεν είδα να λέει πως συν΄δεεται με τον έξω κόσμο
Προφανώς gigabit ethεrnet δεν αρκει

----------


## grigoris

εδω βγαζουν terabit (uplink) στην ka

----------


## ysam

για να δούμε.. 

1 x MikroTik RB/1100AHx2 Routerboard 1U Rack Mount Router (Level 6) (468.35€ Με ΦΠΑ)
10 x MikroTik RB/711GA-5HnD Routerboard ( Level 4 ) (84.21 € Με ΦΠΑ) = 842€

Total ανά άκρο = 1300€ δηλαδή 2600€ το ζευγάρι για τραβηγμένο από τα μαλλιά 1Gbps (Να βάλεις 10 πιάτα, το κόστος των οποίων δεν υπολογίζω και να δουλεύουν και τα 10 λινκς στα 100Mbps χωρίς παρεμβολές κτλ κτλ κτλ)

Να το σωστό ΒΒ.!!! 
Βουρ στο ταμπλά... πότε βγαίνει είπαμε?

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ πλάκα δεν κάνω. Θα πάρω και θα σας πω  :: 
Τα υπερσουβλάκια

----------


## denlinux

> Δεν είδα να λέει πως συν΄δεεται με τον έξω κόσμο
> Προφανώς gigabit ethεrnet δεν αρκει


Mε gigabit ethernet βγενει εξω.Ας εχει 1.4Gbps data throughput.Αυτο ειναι η ταχυτητα αποστολης των δεδομενων απο κεραια σε κεραια(ασυρματα δηλαδη).Τωρα θα μου πεις και τι το θες,αφου το limit του gigabit ethernet εινα 1 τα Gbps.Ο ποιητης εδω (Ubnt)θελει να πει οτι το data trafic απο point to point θα ειναι συνεχομενα τα 1 Gbps χωρις να <<<ζοριζουμε>>(σορυ για την λεξη)τις συσκευες.

----------


## nkar

Και σιγά μην πιάνει 1gbit πραγματικο throughput to gigabit ethernet
Συνηθως ειναι ΜΑΧ 800 μβιτ

Αρα το 1.4gbit γίνεται 0.8 gbit ?

----------


## ysam

φυσικά και πιάνει τουλάχιστον 960Μ αλλά σαν να είδα ότι έχει περισσότερες από 1 ethernet.. δεν με απασχολεί ας έχω 900Μ καθαρά και full duplex και μια χαρά.

----------


## nvak

Το πλεονέκτημα της μπάντας είναι ότι μπορούμε να έχουμε υπερκατευθυντικά ποιοτικά λίνκ και όχι τόσο η ταχύτητα.
Μου αρέσει η ιδέα να βάλουμε χέρι στο RF στάδιο πάνω στις καρτούλες μας, να τις πάμε στα 24Ghz.
Όποιος έχει όρεξη και γνώσεις ας κάνει προτάσεις.




> Εγώ πλάκα δεν κάνω. Θα πάρω και θα σας πω 
> Τα υπερσουβλάκια


Εκτός από γκατζετάκια μήπως είναι καιρός να πάρουμε και κανένα όργανο να στήσουμε εργαστήριο ?

----------


## 7bpm

Λέω εγώ τώρα... λες να μπορεί αυτό το airFiber hardware της Ubi να τρέξει OpenWRT...?!?!

----------


## θανάσης

Nvak έχεις δει πουθενά κανένα σχέδιο κάρτας,?, παλιότερα που έψαξα δεν βρήκα τίποτα.

----------


## nvak

> Λέω εγώ τώρα... λες να μπορεί αυτό το airFiber hardware της Ubi να τρέξει OpenWRT...?!?!


 Αν το OpenWRT υποστηρίζει * dual nstreme σε Ν*  κάτι μπορεί να γίνει  ::  




> Nvak έχεις δει πουθενά κανένα σχέδιο κάρτας,?, παλιότερα που έψαξα δεν βρήκα τίποτα.


Δεν το έψαξα, αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι και ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να βγάλουμε το σχέδιο μιάς cm9.

Σκεφτείτε πόσο πιό μακρινό λίνκ θα κάνεις στούς 24ghz με μεγαλύτερο πιάτο απο το 40αρι του airFiber !!
Να ετοιμάσω feeder για τους 24 με χώρο για κάρτα?  ::

----------


## denlinux

ετοιμασε το και ερχομαι να το παρω...........
χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αν το OpenWRT υποστηρίζει * dual nstreme σε Ν*  κάτι μπορεί να γίνει  
> 
> 
> Δεν το έψαξα, αλλά δεν πρέπει να είναι και ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο να βγάλουμε το σχέδιο μιάς cm9.
> 
> Σκεφτείτε πόσο πιό μακρινό λίνκ θα κάνεις στούς 24ghz με μεγαλύτερο πιάτο απο το 40αρι του airFiber !!
> Να ετοιμάσω feeder για τους 24 με χώρο για κάρτα?


Ε ναι. Να βρούμε ένα Up Converter και είμαστε κομπλέ.

----------


## ysam

Ξεκίνα διαλύοντας ένα LNB που λαμβάνει στους 10-12 και κατεβάζει στα 1 και έχει και αλλαγή οριζόντια/κάθετα.

----------


## θανάσης

Για δείτε αυτό http://francais.stelladoradus.com/24...point.link.php

----------


## nvak

δείτε και αυτό :
http://www.saf-lastmile.com/en/selec...4ghz-0-6m-set/

Αν προσέξετε τους πίνακες distance / capacity θα δείτε ότι η μπάντα των 24Ghz δεν είναι για μακρινά λινκ.
Πιo κατάλληλη μπάντα για μας δείχνει αυτή των 17Ghz

----------


## denlinux

Η συχνοτητα των 24 Ghz ειναι free licence ομως.

----------


## θανάσης

Παρατήρηση είναι πως μειώθηκε η απόσταση σε σχέση με την συχνότητα άσχετα αν και το 24ghz είχε μεγαλύτερη κεραία σε db (δεν γράφουν αν υπολόγισαν και η μέτρηση είναι με την ίδια EIRP).
Είναι γνωστό όμως μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα = μεγαλύτερη εξασθένηση = μικρότερη fresnel = μεγαλύτερη εξασθένηση στη βροχή.

----------


## MAuVE

Μην κάνετε λογαριασμούς χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο.

Στα 24GHz ο κύριος λοβός του διαγράμματος ακτινοβολίας θα είναι ~1/4 αυτού στα 5-6GHz (για τις ίδιες διαστάσεις ανακλαστήρα).

Φανταστείτε τώρα στους 5GHz να είχατε να ευθυγραμμίσετε ένα πιάτο 3,5-4 μέτρων.

Πόσο σταθερή βάση στήριξης χρειάζεται, γιατί αλλιώς μόλις φυσήξει ένα αεράκι, πάει η σύνδεση.

Η βελτίωση που προσφέρουν είναi κάποιο είδος duplex εκπομπής-λήψης, συγχρονισμένη πάνω σε GPS timing, μπορεί δηλαδή το ένα άκρο ν' αρχίσει την εκπομπή πριν ολοκληρωθεί η λήψη και τα 100MHz of bandwidth.

Στο κλασσικό WiFi το πρωτόκολλο είναι simplex με επιπλέον διαστήματα αδρανίας για το collision avoidance και με πολύ στενότερο bandwidth.

Πολύ μου άρεσε η αλληλοτομία των δύο παραβολικών κατόπτρων, πραγματικά out of the box σκέψη.

----------

